# Hurricanesports.com uses a photoshopped Dolphins game to show a sold out stadium.



## Gold Ranger (Mar 21, 2016)

Pathetic



> If you examine the photo, you discover the answer as to how the Canes were able to get such great attendance on this day.
> 
> 1)If you zoom in on the bottom of the photo, you will see what the fans are wearing. I see a lot of teal jerseys! The fans are wearing Dolphins jerseys! Why are Canes fans wearing Dolphins jerseys? Strange behavior if you ask me. Do Washington fans wear Seahawks gear to the games? Do ASU fans wear Cardinals jerseys? Huh.
> But why is there Miami decor at a Dolphins game? If you actually look at the Miami banners, you might laugh. They clearly look like they were photoshopped. Its not particularly convincing.
> ...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 21, 2016)

Lol this many ppl NEVER go see Miami so its obviously photoshopped.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 21, 2016)

Is that Richt's new recruiting tool?

The Hurricanes haven't sold out a stadium in how long?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 21, 2016)

I keep looking at this and laughing harder! Tj do they not have any better photoshop students down there? Look at the flags on the top smh! My nephew could do better than this and hes 2! Poor Miami but they got richt now they are legit! This was prolly from the day richt was announced.


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 21, 2016)

I find it hard to believe the Dolphins could sell a game out...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 21, 2016)

> There has to be a certain amount of sympathy for the Miami athletic department on this one.
> 
> What else are these supposed to do? They can’t promote the venue with pictures of their actual crowds without ridicule. They’re doomed for criticism either way.
> 
> One thing we know for sure: This would never happen in the SEC, which enjoys the best attendance numbers in the country. Even Vanderbilt, which struggles from time to time with its own attendance issues, has several sold-out stadium images to use in these scenarios.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 21, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Lol this many ppl NEVER go see Miami so its obviously photoshopped.



That's right, but they do fill it up to see Florida State.  We call it Doak South.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 21, 2016)

Look at the wall that surrounds the field. Looks like something you'd see on an Xbox Ncaa game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 21, 2016)

The only thing missing is a scoreboard.

Away: 47
Home: 0


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 21, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Look at the wall that surrounds the field. Looks like something you'd see on an Xbox Ncaa game.



And they claim its a sellout but I see lots of empty seats..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And they claim its a sellout but I see lots of empty seats..



I'm surprised they didn't fill those seats with stickmen.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 21, 2016)

What happened to the rest of the shadow of the goal post?  

And the net and guide wires???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm not even sure if there are enough English speaking people left in Miami to fill that Stadium..


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 22, 2016)

We don't sell out games. Even when we were good we didn't sell out the Orange Bowl and that ole girl held 10k less people that Joe Robbie (Yes I still call it that)

For once I'm happy with the direction of the program and butts in the seats have exactly zero to do with wins.



I am actually traveling there this week for my daughter to visit UM and FAu for potential colleges. She is a musician and UM has the 3rd rated Music school in the country behind Juliard and Cal Berk.  My son and I will get to tour the football facility meet some of the athletic staff as well as he is an athlete.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 22, 2016)

How come you guys cant fill up that stadium? It only holds 68k or there abouts. Even when 10rc had dooley they sold out 102k+ weekly or close to it. Poor players why would you play somewhere where the fans don't support you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> How come you guys cant fill up that stadium? It only holds 68k or there abouts. Even when 10rc had dooley they sold out 102k+ weekly or close to it. Poor players why would you play somewhere where the fans don't support you?



There's not 68,000 English speaking in Miami! The favorite sport down there is Soccer..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> There's not 68,000 English speaking in Miami! The favorite sport down there is Soccer..



Haha! And the thugs cant afford tickets or just scalp em for 40 money! They do have some fine lookin gals down there though bout all I can give em.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Haha! And the thugs cant afford tickets or just scalp em for 40 money! They do have some fine lookin gals down there though bout all I can give em.



i agree. compared to those mules in 10rc, south florida women are hottttttt.


----------



## alphachief (Mar 22, 2016)

You may want to reroute your trip and take her to FSU.  Don't see UM anywhere on the top 30 list...but FSU is number 12???

http://www.uscollegeranking.org/music/2015-best-music-schools-and-colleges.html#axzz43e2FNkHg


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 22, 2016)

alphachief said:


> You may want to reroute your trip and take her to FSU.  Don't see UM anywhere on the top 30 list...but FSU is number 12???
> 
> http://www.uscollegeranking.org/music/2015-best-music-schools-and-colleges.html#axzz43e2FNkHg



Sorry, but he probably doesn't want to have to worry about his daughter getting drugged or slapped around by FSU athletes..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree. compared to those mules in 10rc, south florida women are hottttttt.



Theres plenty of hot womens at UT and there plenty at uga and bama and UF and everywhere really. Best place ive seen with my own eyes is Tallahassee honestly though.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, but he probably doesn't want to have to worry about his daughter getting drugged or slapped around by FSU athletes..



Yep, he should keep her in the safety of Miami, FL.

FSU scored a 

C+ #860 of 1,261 for Health and Safety 

C- #1,061 of 1,177 for Drug Safety

https://colleges.niche.com/florida-state-university/rankings/?highlight=safest-colleges


Here's UGA's rankings..

C+ #805 of 1,261 for Health & Safety

D+ #1,084 of 1,177 for Drug Safety

https://colleges.niche.com/university-of-georgia/rankings/?highlight=safest-colleges

Pretty much CensoredCensoredCensored for tat.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 22, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, he should keep her in the safety of Miami, FL.
> 
> FSU scored a
> 
> ...



Hmmm


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 22, 2016)

alphachief said:


> You may want to reroute your trip and take her to FSU.  Don't see UM anywhere on the top 30 list...but FSU is number 12???
> 
> http://www.uscollegeranking.org/music/2015-best-music-schools-and-colleges.html#axzz43e2FNkHg



Look, I can find rankings as well. Different day, different rankings. Can't speak for those rankings but my daughter asked if she could apply to FSu in order to burn the acceptance letter. I've raised her right. 

The academics at that school are a joke and the music school while having a great marching band is not on the map in performing arts or music education.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 22, 2016)

Go Noles


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 23, 2016)

I can also pull up ESPN and shows you F$U homers that F$U isn't a girls school anymore. It's run by rapist's, liars, thieves and Women abusers.. And ESPN just covers Sports..


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep, he should keep her in the safety of Miami, FL.
> 
> FSU scored a
> 
> ...



Miami

B- #60 out of 1261 for Health and Safety. 

D- #1087 out of 1261 for Drug Safety..... 
yeah, we like out puff puff pass in Miami. I'll admit it. It'll be legal here soon enough.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I can also pull up ESPN and shows you F$U homers that F$U isn't a girls school anymore. It's run by rapist's, liars, thieves and Women abusers.. And ESPN just covers Sports..



Looks like the dog pound is run by a bunch of drug addicts, thieves, liars, girly guys that let women push them around.


----------



## alphachief (Mar 23, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Look, I can find rankings as well. Different day, different rankings. Can't speak for those rankings but my daughter asked if she could apply to FSu in order to burn the acceptance letter. I've raised her right.
> 
> The academics at that school are a joke and the music school while having a great marching band is not on the map in performing arts or music education.



As usual...your loyalty to Little Havana has blinded you to the truth.  FSU has longstanding top tier programs for music/dance and theater/film.  CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored, we even have that circus!  Regardless, with your terrible football program, she won't be as distracted and will have more time to focus on her studies!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 23, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like the dog pound is run by a bunch of drug addicts, thieves, liars, girly guys that let women push them around.



Yep, UGA can't keep up with the Felonies coming out of F$U..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 23, 2016)

Now that Richt is there he will bring along his great values and beliefs so itll be better that his daughter goes there! Richt will make it a better place overall!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep, UGA can't keep up with the Felonies coming out of F$U..



They are coming Big $


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 28, 2016)

alphachief said:


> As usual...your loyalty to Little Havana has blinded you to the truth.  FSU has longstanding top tier programs for music/dance and theater/film.  CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored, we even have that circus!  Regardless, with your terrible football program, she won't be as distracted and will have more time to focus on her studies!



I'm embarrassed to say that at the moment the music scene is one I am far to familiar with due to my daughter and FSu is worse that uSF even when it comes to music education. 

Theater I'll give you, they are a world renown program pumping out graduates with useless degrees. Definitely plenty of drama in Tally. 

And I am well aware of your circus...and the clown college. 

I think the last thing any FSu fan wants to argue about is the educational quality of his school...especial with a UM fan. 

Football? Yeah, you've got us for the moment. 

Actual college stuff? The three R's and such?  Not even on the same planet.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 28, 2016)

Theater and Music degrees are both useless.

Who cares about academics??? This is the sports forum and that is one area FSU has dominated the Cubans recently.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 28, 2016)

Music degrees are worthless


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 28, 2016)

A Music education degree is far from worthless. I know in my county alone they can't find music teachers to save their life. 

Musical perfomance? yes. Quite worthless.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 28, 2016)

fire mark richt!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 28, 2016)

Throwback said:


> fire mark richt!!



Not yet.

At this point he's still the savior.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 28, 2016)

Miami music education teacher.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 28, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I know in my county alone they can't find music teachers to save their life.
> .



I wonder if it's a bilingual thing.. Or maybe the teachers in South Florida get sick of hearing Cuban music..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 28, 2016)

Turn it up


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Turn it up


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I wonder if it's a bilingual thing.. Or maybe the teachers in South Florida get sick of hearing Cuban music..



I live in Central Florida genius....

Cranial challenged much?


You simpletons realize you're bashing the major of a high school kid right?




SpotandStalk said:


> Miami music education teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 870247



He's paid more in taxes than you've ever thought about making in your lifetime.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 29, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> I live in Central Florida genius....
> 
> Cranial challenged much?
> 
> ...



I thought we were bashing Miami?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I thought we were bashing Miami?



Chief Osceola is amused by the threat from Duh Ewe.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> You simpletons realize you're bashing the major of a high school kid right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weren't you bashing the major of high school kids as well???? I guess it's ok for you to bash but we cant? 





I could care less how much he's made and Im pretty sure his wealth also topples that of a photographer. He's a drug addicted gangbanger and a perfect fit for Da U.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I thought we were bashing Miami?



Daily Miamisux.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Weren't you bashing the major of high school kids as well???? I guess it's ok for you to bash but we cant?



I'm confused.  Who, exactly, is the major of high school kids?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'm confused.  Who, exactly, is the major of high school kids?



40s and weed in florida.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 29, 2016)

Weed isn't a drug but that's a political forum topic imo


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Weed isn't a drug but that's a political forum topic imo



No but cocaine is and it built little Havana.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> No but cocaine is and it built little Havana.



Still is!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry GoldRanger, back on topic......


I wonder if CMR used this pic as a recruiting tool????


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 29, 2016)

Be thankful there are rules here gentlemen. 

Very very thankful.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2016)

Go Noles!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 30, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Be thankful there are rules here gentlemen.
> 
> Very very thankful.



I didn't know making fun of Miami and it's spanish speaking Cuban community was pushing the rules? 

Is Miami not full of Cubans?


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles!



Pray you beat us till the end of time...

I will be merciless.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 30, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Pray you beat us till the end of time...
> 
> I will be merciless.



It'll be alright TJ, I'm sure Miami has a great Soccer team


----------

